# Two does due this week and they’re playing games (of course)!



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Two of my does are due this week, one yesterday (Clover) and one tomorrow (Fern). Clover will be a 4F and always has triplets or twins. She has only had one buckling in her 5 years! I love her lol. 
She has mushy ligaments a week ago and has had on/off discharge (not much) so I thought she’d go early. Nope! Her ligaments feel like pencils again and she is not fully bagged up either. Day 145 was April 5. She’s always kidded on day 145 in the past 
Fern is older (7) and has only been with me for one kidding. She had twins easily and showed no signs of being close last year until I came out to a long amber mucus string and kids half an hour later. Her bag is tight but her ligaments are still hard. She had a lot of white discharge two nights ago but nothing since. I don’t know what exact number day she kidded on last year because I bought her bred. Day 145 is April 7 this time around though. 
At this point I’m pretty sure they’re just laughing at me and are planning to kid in the middle of the night, at the same time! Lol. 
Will post photos soon! 
Thought I’d let all you be anxious with me


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...I understand. I have 1 doe left to.kid. I honestly think Im more nervous about her since shes a FF . LOL So we can hang in suspence together the next few days😁 Cali is due the 11th.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Yay! Lol. These are my first two of the year. Clovers daughters are due in May as FF so I am also nervous for them. But if they’re anything like mama, they’ll be naturals! Good luck to your FF!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks. Shes my last one. The other 20 have all delivered. 1 didnt take. So Im watching her daily now. 
Ill still cheer you on with your girls in May. Happy Kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> Two of my does are due this week, one yesterday (Clover) and one tomorrow (Fern). Clover will be a 4F and always has triplets or twins. She has only had one buckling in her 5 years! I love her lol.
> She has mushy ligaments a week ago and has had on/off discharge (not much) so I thought she’d go early. Nope! Her ligaments feel like pencils again and she is not fully bagged up either. Day 145 was April 5. She’s always kidded on day 145 in the past
> Fern is older (7) and has only been with me for one kidding. She had twins easily and showed no signs of being close last year until I came out to a long amber mucus string and kids half an hour later. Her bag is tight but her ligaments are still hard. She had a lot of white discharge two nights ago but nothing since. I don’t know what exact number day she kidded on last year because I bought her bred. Day 145 is April 7 this time around though.
> At this point I’m pretty sure they’re just laughing at me and are planning to kid in the middle of the night, at the same time! Lol.
> ...


Honesty...same here. Every day I wonder if I should name the kids after my most recent meal or snack. Today's would be Yakisoba or Bok Choy. The ways we try to cope!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmmmmm. Mine would be Garlic chicken with Angel hair Pasta! Lol poor kid! 🤯😂🤣


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Lol! I’d have pretzel and French onion dip.  here’s Fern. Tell me she doesn’t look ready!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With that udder, she has a few days left. Just going by my girls.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m fine with that! It’s gonna be rainy and in 40s here for the next few days. 
Though her bag is quite a bit bigger this evening, ligs are still there though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> Lol! I’d have pretzel and French onion dip.  here’s Fern. Tell me she doesn’t look ready!
> View attachment 226740


Honestly, Pretzel could be a cute name. I think I might need to buy some more snacks.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Honestly, Pretzel could be a cute name. I think I might need to buy some more snacks.


Yeah I actually like it! Maybe not French Onion though


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Posting an udder pic so I can compare 









Not trying to jinx it but her ligs are mushy and she’s doing a lip curl every now and again!


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

We’re in active labor! Yay. Think girl thoughts please lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay congratulations keep us updated when possible 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! I hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy kids. Sending pink thoughts your way! 🎀🎀


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

First born is a black/white doeling and the 2nd is a buckskin buckling with moonspots. Delivery went well and they are up and full of colostrum! Thanks everyone


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! That was fast


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! That was fast


Right?! I definitely thought she wasn’t going until at least this evening. She didn’t even nest or paw or anything. Pushed on/off for about 10 minutes with the girl and then the boy was out in one more push!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow congratulations       sooo cute  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What little beauties! So glad it was easy & quick! My favorite type of deliveries! 💝💖


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Just because lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, they are too cute!! I love the little black dot on the doeling's nose. 😍 Do you know if the buckling is polled?


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, they are too cute!! I love the little black dot on the doeling's nose.  Do you know if the buckling is polled?


He might be! His dad is. I can’t tell for sure yet!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> He might be! His dad is. I can’t tell for sure yet!


Awesome! I bet he is polled, I'm not seeing any swirls and he has the "polled-shaped" head. 😀


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awesome! I bet he is polled, I'm not seeing any swirls and he has the "polled-shaped" head.


I think you’re right! Now that I got a better feel I can tell his sister for sure has horn buds I can feel and she has the hair swirls. The buckling doesn’t have any bumps. 
He’s the first buckling his sire has.. sired lol. 5/6 of his kids are doelings!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> Right?! I definitely thought she wasn’t going until at least this evening. She didn’t even nest or paw or anything. Pushed on/off for about 10 minutes with the girl and then the boy was out in one more push!


That's awesome!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

The little buckskin dude is GORGEOUS! (Both are adorable though ) Congratulations!


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> The little buckskin dude is GORGEOUS! (Both are adorable though ) Congratulations!


Thank you! I’m excited about him. He looks just like his daddy except dad is just black with moonspots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Super cute little ones 💕🍀👌


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks like Clover is finally up! I think she’ll stay true to herself and go in the middle of the night. Ligs are very soft and bag filled out today. She isn’t isolating yet though, which is her usual MO. 
This is either day 160 or she absorbed/didn’t take at her first breeding with my senior buck and she got pregnant when my 6 month old snuck under the fence Thanksgiving day! 
We should be able to tell based on color and if the kids are polled but will probably end up doing DNA testing anyway unless the kids are black. My senior buck is a polled black w. Moonspots and the dam is chocolate buckskin carrying black. 
The young buck is a horned Swiss/chami combo w. Moonspots so any of his kids should have a pattern. 
Any bets? Lol


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Clover just kidded in the one hour I didn’t check in her with quads! Three boys and a girl. The largest boy was already gone when I got to them and one buckling is weak but this is a first for me!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> Clover just kidded in the one hour I didn’t check in her with quads! Three boys and a girl. The largest boy was already gone when I got to them and one buckling is weak but this is a first for me!


They do seem to know when you are or aren’t watching 😅
Congratulations on quads 🍀


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Congrats the triplets.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks! The sire was definitely the buck I intended to breed her too based on polling and colors so she was on day 161. The buckling I lost was huge! But the weak one is standing on his own now and Mama accepted him so we’re doing alright! Better pictures in the morning, they were born just before dark and I have no lights in the barn


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess I missed where one didn’t make it… sorry you lost one. Hope the rest grow strong and healthy! 🙏🍀❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss. 

But congrats on the cute babies and mama is doing well.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone! The other three babies are all doing great!


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute💝💖💞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they’re adorable congratulations 😁🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m sorry you lost one. 

The other two are absolutely adorable though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

The baby is adorable 😊


----------

